# Proof of Financial Means



## Stephen51

Working on my Visa needs. I found out that US Citizens do not need a Visa for 90 day visit. I do plan to stay in a Rented flat in Pau that I found on VRBO. I want to only stay there for 30 days. Then Rent something else.

The Visa site wants me to show Financial means for up to $125/day for 90 days. What is the most efficient way to show I am Financially sound? I will have my Rental agreement for the partial stay.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Depends a bit on what makes up your "financial resources" (i.e. salary, pension, investment earnings, etc.) But for a 90 day "Schengen visa" (the stamp in your passport), chances are you won't be asked that directly at any point. If you are, probably a good idea to have a recent bank statement showing that you have at least $11,250 in an account that is readily accessible.


----------



## Stephen51

Thanks, I will have a Credit Card Statement showing available funds and as you suggest a Bank Statement. That should cover it.


----------



## 1790260

Would a credit card statement as a proof of funds? I ask out of interest and without judgement, as I genuinely don't know. I can see that it might but I could also see that it wouldn't be acceptable. I suppose it does show that you have the means to get back 'home' and I guess that's the bottom line! The French state only wants to see that you're not going to be a drain on their resources (or whatever expression is used)


----------



## Befuddled

Given the difficulty of accessing French "resources" I have often wondered why the requirement for such large amounts of cash per day. At that rate of expenditure my monthly UK pension would last less than a week.


----------



## BackinFrance

Befuddled said:


> Given the difficulty of accessing French "resources" I have often wondered why the requirement for such large amounts of cash per day. At that rate of expenditure my monthly UK pension would last less than a week.


It is not for a visa to live in France, it is for for a visa waiver visit (90/180 days.


----------



## Stephen51

Bevdeforges said:


> Depends a bit on what makes up your "financial resources" (i.e. salary, pension, investment earnings, etc.) But for a 90 day "Schengen visa" (the stamp in your passport), chances are you won't be asked that directly at any point. If you are, probably a good idea to have a recent bank statement showing that you have at least $11,250 in an account that is readily accessible.


----------



## Stephen51

I'm recalling my last visit for 30 days and you are absolutely correct. No one asked about where we were staying and to show proof of funds. We were wished a good time. I may have given the border agent a verbal itinerary. I did the on-line Visa Application and US Citizens do not need anything for 90 days. Its sounding much less stressful at this point.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Here in France, I wonder if a US based "credit card statement" is considered a valid proof of resources. Don't forget that here in France, you can't roll over a credit card balance to the next month (and the next month, and the next month...) so basically all a credit card statement shows is what you've spent - not how much you have in the bank to back you up.

For a tourist visa (anything 90 days or less), they are looking only to see that you have enough money readily available to fund your travels and to get yourself safely home at the end of your planned stay. Asking someone to have at least $100 a night for hotel accommodation plus another $25 a day for food and general tourist activities is actually pretty minimal. Then again, most tourists don't stay for the full 90 days. And, as I mentioned, it's unlikely an arriving tourist (especially from the US) is going to be asked to prove their financial resources.

For a long-stay visa (i.e. anything longer than 90 days) they are primarily interested in seeing that you have a steady/reliable source of incoming funds, whether from a job, a pension or investments that are sufficient to throw off a "living wage." And, that if you get yourself into trouble somehow, you are capable of getting yourself back "home" on your own dime. Once you have lived here a couple of years, and embedded yourself in the culture/society, the financial resources question becomes a whole lot more fluid and flexible.


----------



## Stephen51

I am looking at HSBC for banking and my friends in finance think they are a good company. I found Allianz 90 day travel insurance is perfect. Especially for repatriation. I thought the repatriation of remains subject to be a bit gauche. For 2 people for 90 days coverage was $485. I wonder if I could be buried in a US Cemetery as I am eligible for Veterans benefits.


----------



## Bevdeforges

HSBC is a well known and well reputed bank - but as I understand it, they have spun off or sold off their French banks (which are run under French banking law, so somewhat different from what you may be used to). Oh, just looked them up online and I see what they "spun off" are their European banks (i.e. Continental banks).

For the time being, I understand that everything is kind of "how it has always been" but just remember that that could be subject to change as time goes on. Just for reference, this is the site for HSBC banking in France:
HSBC France and the English language version: HSBC France


----------



## 255

@Stephen51 -- There are about half a dozen French "brick and motor" banks that accept non-resident clients. Sorry I couldn't find the article that listed them. I was able to open an account with BNP Paribas, as a non-resident; although their fees are high.

As far as U.S. cemeteries in France, they are operated by the American Battle Monuments Commission, not the VA. Interment was authorized by public law in concert with agreements with the French Government, for burial of WW1 and WW2 casualties, in lieu of repatriation. There may have been the possibility of post war burials (but I don't know,) like has been done with the Arizona, but I suspect those days are gone as even the youngest WW2 vets would be well into their 90s. Even some U.S. based veterans' cemeteries have been putting restrictions for internment based on grade or highest award -- although I think all will accept "urns," for all authorized vets. Cheers, 255


----------



## Stephen51

255 said:


> @Stephen51 -- There are about half a dozen French "brick and motor" banks that accept non-resident clients. Sorry I couldn't find the article that listed them. I was able to open an account with BNP Paribas, as a non-resident; although their fees are high.
> 
> As far as U.S. cemeteries in France, they are operated by the American Battle Monuments Commission, not the VA. Interment was authorized by public law in concert with agreements with the French Government, for burial of WW1 and WW2 casualties, in lieu of repatriation. There may have been the possibility of post war burials (but I don't know,) like has been done with the Arizona, but I suspect those days are gone as even the youngest WW2 vets would be well into their 90s. Even some U.S. based veterans' cemeteries have been putting restrictions for internment based on grade or highest award -- although I think all will accept "urns," for all authorized vets. Cheers, 255


I have a call out to the retiree support center in Bavaria for more information. With so many American's married to European's I'm guessing there is Veteran's Burial Support. At first this was a whim crossing my mind, but with Pandemics , Plague's and War's in Europe it is not so far fetched. Thanks.


----------



## 255

@Stephen51 -- Let us know what you find out. I'm certainly interested. We're all getting older. Cheers, 255


----------



## Stephen51

Bevdeforges said:


> HSBC is a well known and well reputed bank - but as I understand it, they have spun off or sold off their French banks (which are run under French banking law, so somewhat different from what you may be used to). Oh, just looked them up online and I see what they "spun off" are their European banks (i.e. Continental banks).
> 
> For the time being, I understand that everything is kind of "how it has always been" but just remember that that could be subject to change as time goes on. Just for reference, this is the site for HSBC banking in France:
> HSBC France and the English language version: HSBC France


I hope that they stay Status Quo, my biggest concern was depositing my Dollar Pensions and Retirement Savings and being able to withdraw in Euro's. They say there is no charge for the transaction's which require Fx exchange. They also say there is Help to buy a Home. So my dream Maison et' Maitre might be a reality. The info you sent is a bit dated 2018, so I will stay calm and keep working on it. I can set those accounts up in the US before I leave and hit the ground running. There are not many HSBC Bank Buildings in the US but some in Florida which is not too far for me. The also offer English Language support. I like them already.


----------



## Stephen51

255 said:


> @Stephen51 -- Let us know what you find out. I'm certainly interested. We're all getting older. Cheers, 255


You are right about the older part. There is also Retiree Support in Wiesbaden. Looking forward to the Healing Thermal waters for life extension.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Don't forget, too, that there is a Federal Benefits Unit (FBU) in the US Embassy in Paris that handles benefits available to Veterans. I've had several dealings with the FBU in Paris and I can say that they are amazingly helpful when you need information or assistance regarding US Social Security. I would expect the same when dealing with Veterans Benefits and Services.

This is the information from the Paris Embassy website for Veterans Affairs: Veterans Affairs


----------



## Stephen51

Bevdeforges said:


> Don't forget, too, that there is a Federal Benefits Unit (FBU) in the US Embassy in Paris that handles benefits available to Veterans. I've had several dealings with the FBU in Paris and I can say that they are amazingly helpful when you need information or assistance regarding US Social Security. I would expect the same when dealing with Veterans Benefits and Services.
> 
> This is the information from the Paris Embassy website for Veterans Affairs: Veterans Affairs


I got a reply from the Retiree Affairs in Bavaria, now located in Ohio since Covid. There are no Open American Cemetaries in Europe. They do assist with Repatriation of Remains to US Cemetaries. Not as glamorous as being with General Patton in Luxemburg.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Stephen51 said:


> I got a reply from the Retiree Affairs in Bavaria, now located in Ohio since Covid. There are no Open American Cemetaries in Europe. They do assist with Repatriation of Remains to US Cemetaries. Not as glamorous as being with General Patton in Luxemburg.


I pretty much expected that would be the case. Had a friend several years back who was living here in France during WWII and who was engaged to marry a US soldier. He got killed in the D Day action and apparently had little or no family back in the US. So my friend fought tooth and nail to get him buried in the American cemetery over here as a D Day casualty and to claim the grave tending and decoration benefits from the Veterans Admin. (And this was shortly after the war.) It wasn't an easy task - but my friend got really good at getting her way with the US government from over here.


----------



## Stephen51

Bevdeforges said:


> I pretty much expected that would be the case. Had a friend several years back who was living here in France during WWII and who was engaged to marry a US soldier. He got killed in the D Day action and apparently had little or no family back in the US. So my friend fought tooth and nail to get him buried in the American cemetery over here as a D Day casualty and to claim the grave tending and decoration benefits from the Veterans Admin. (And this was shortly after the war.) It wasn't an easy task - but my friend got really good at getting her way with the US government from over here.


So glad she got him the recognition he deserved. She did send a e-booklet outlining burial benefits. I downloaded it but haven't had time to read it. If I understood her, there is funding help for purchasing a grave plot for US veterans overseas in civilian Cemetaries. I also saw an article that in Wiesbaden Americans could be interned in Biodegradable Urns in a burial forest. I'm focusing on the sunny side of the grass for now though.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Just be aware that cemeteries here in Europe may not work the same way they do in the US. In some countries here, you don't purchase a grave plot - you only rent it (maybe "lease" is a better word here) for some fixed period of time. Your family is responsible for the maintenance of the plot and if there is no one to trim the grass, remove any expired flowers or other items placed in memory, you can be "evicted." 

At the cemetery near where I live (owned by the town) you see notices placed on some of the older graves that have fallen into bad shape (or haven't had the current "rent" paid) asking for anyone from the family to please contact the mairie asap. Honestly, I rather like that biodegradable urn thing in Germany. Allows the gravesites to be, um, "recycled" at regular intervals.


----------

